# bleeze blocks with wood on top for fishtank stand?



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

just wanted to know if its solid anoth for me to build up some bleeze blocks with 18mm sheet cut to 4x2 sat on top would be strong anoth for a 4x2x2 aqaurium


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where would the breeze blocks be positioned?


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

in all corners comen long ways 5 in each corner so total 20 blocks?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just make sure there's a central support under the middle of the tank.

If you go on the monsterfishkeepers forum you can get a good idea of what to do, or possibly ask in there as those guys know BIG tanks.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

will do cheers :2thumb:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

the stand for my 6x2x2 was made in 18mm mdf ..... we made 3 2x2x2 cupboards with doors and on top of all them was a sheet of 6x2 18mm mdf ... the cupboards give you storage and can be painted or varnished, if you make the top sheet to overhang a bit at the back it can be drilled to take filter tubes then filter can sit in cupboard out of the way. If i still had it i would do pictures for you


----------



## iLoveFish (Mar 30, 2011)

i hav used blocks and x3 RSJ's to build my stand for my new tank, you may think its a bit over kill but its a 8x2x2 marine tank


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

I have heard of breeze blocks being used to surround tank stands as an extra support but only when they are cemented together. Also seen them used for raised ponds with an external covering, and an internal preformed pond installed.

The concern I have for your idea is that given too much surface pressure from the wood over the breeze blocks, they may crumble with time, resulting in your aquarium falling over.

Its an idea I have heard of but never used myself so either way it may work, it may not


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

FeralWild said:


> I have heard of breeze blocks being used to surround tank stands as an extra support but only when they are cemented together. Also seen them used for raised ponds with an external covering, and an internal preformed pond installed.
> 
> The concern I have for your idea is that given too much surface pressure from the wood over the breeze blocks, they may crumble with time, resulting in your aquarium falling over.
> 
> Its an idea I have heard of but never used myself so either way it may work, it may not


my thoughts exactly, not work the risk. :gasp:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

..... Breeze blocks with supporting wood or bunker will more than support a tank like that.

I planon doing the exact same thing for my big tank when it comes.

It will be fine.

FAR more suportive than wood. Wood swells regardless of how well you protect it.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

erm the price of blocks and wood is £30 done, its just the thought of it not worken and going caaaaputttt all over the place with me or me son under it, i could stop being tight and buy one from ac or nd aqautics but they are £250+ that will get me filter and other bits i need.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

sayin that i can get the concrete blocks same size as the thermol for 10pence extra per block,i shouldnt have a worry about that going should i ?


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

If you can find an old school aquarium dealer, one thats been going for 30 years or more, then you may be able to get a cast iron aquarium stand for about £30 tops.


----------

